# Quiche, anyone?



## bieniek (Sep 25, 2011)

Thursday I went for a trip to forest and picked some 





So yesterday made new one with some butter fried tube-chanterelle.

:tooth:


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 25, 2011)

That looks delicious!! Vice photos.. Your making me hungry! 

I love Quiche and make it a couple times a year.. on Thanksgiving and again on Christmas mornings. Sort of a tradition at my house..


----------



## mhenry (Sep 25, 2011)

If it tastes as good as it looks, beautiful job


----------



## HHH Knives (Sep 25, 2011)

HHH Knives said:


> That looks delicious!! Vice photos.. Your making me hungry!
> 
> I love Quiche and make it a couple times a year.. on Thanksgiving and again on Christmas mornings. Sort of a tradition at my house..


 
oops, typo.. Vice = Very Nice! lol


----------



## bieniek (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys ! 

I cannot tell you anything about the taste cause this one is not with us any longer  And dissappeared pretty fast... What kinda monster did it, I dont know...

HHH Im going to make a tradition out of it also, I love the simplicity of it and the complexity of fillings one could possibly use.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 25, 2011)

Looks like scrambled eggs to me...........


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 25, 2011)

How many chanterelles are in that crate?!


----------



## bieniek (Oct 1, 2011)

Spike, I dont blame you, coming from country where so called beer is made of corn must be hard on your head... LOL

Andrew, picked around 10k, but in the forests around maddness happens, you could easily get 50k if you manage carying it.


----------



## zitangy (Oct 1, 2011)

for a minute i thought tht your imagination was wild.....
rgds
dl


----------



## sw2geeks (Oct 1, 2011)

Wow, that looks great! How long did it take to pick that many mushrooms?


----------



## bieniek (Oct 2, 2011)

4 hours. Of course when Im at the forest I dont rush or sweat. Just take it easy and walk around


----------

